# Reliable general market news sources



## Appel (19 October 2007)

Hi All,
First time poster, been reading for awhile now. Very new to the stockmarket, been reading alot over the past month(s) (avoiding the temptation to jump in straight away is hard!). Wondering if some people could suggest some of the better news sources out there (particularly market news), as i always seem to be lagging behind a bit...

Can anyone suggest the best locations i can get the info to keep me up to date? I'm also interested in good opinion sources. (I'm going to be focusing on mining/resources if that helps!)

Cheers!

Edit: My bad. Just realised the 'Trading/Investing Resources' section in this forum. If a mod could move it for me, i'd appreciate it!


----------

